

Free Membership -- Pirate Party of Canada - christopherolah
http://www.pirateparty.ca/uncategorized/free-membership

======
a-priori
According to their website, they are in favour of: copyright reform, reform of
the patents system, better respect of privacy, net neutrality, open
government.

That's very vague. I know I'm not going to stick my head out and affiliate
myself with a party that doesn't describe their platform in more detail than
that.

~~~
windsurfer
On top of that, those platforms are shared between _all_ the major Canadian
political parties.

~~~
dmix
There more detail in this article (press release?):
[http://www.cbc.ca/technology/story/2009/06/30/tech-pirate-
pa...](http://www.cbc.ca/technology/story/2009/06/30/tech-pirate-party-
canada.html)

"It opposes government and corporate monitoring of Internet activities, unless
the monitoring is part of a criminal investigation. And it also wants to phase
out patents, arguing that patents on new drugs, for example, raise the cost of
medical care and keep life-saving medicine out of the hands of many people."

------
wcarss
I'll join.

@a-priori: The point isn't to help champion vague and undifferentiable ideals.
It's to help the Pirate Party define those ideals and bring the issues to non-
technical and uninterested Canadians so that they understand and care.

We have to refine, educate, and motivate -- and the time is right.

------
christopherolah
They need more members to become a Canadian political party... Make sure to
consider filling out the second form, which is the one needed to become a
political party.

